# My Version of "Sexy Shad"



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't really offered a shad version of my lures for some reason...But I made one up for the WIU Bass Team last week. What do you think? It's on a fat shallow shad body.




Matt


----------



## Brine (Apr 18, 2011)

I think it will catch plenty of fish. Nice job Man.


----------



## freetofish (Apr 18, 2011)

Man if I was a fish I'd be all over that lure.... good job
peace


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2011)

very nice man!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 19, 2011)

SWEET!!!! =D>


----------



## fender66 (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome! =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks good. 

How deep do those run?

(and Jim, we need a thumbs up smilie :mrgreen: )


----------



## floundahman (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice looking crankbait. Shad patterns work great here in NC.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice! The scales are fantastic looking


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 20, 2011)

Quackrstackr said:


> Looks good.
> 
> How deep do those run?



thanks! That model will run about 2' deep.


----------



## bassfishinh123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Man that color looks great your prob gonna get a lot of bites


----------



## njTom (Apr 26, 2011)

When will it be available to purchase?


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Apr 27, 2011)

njTom said:


> When will it be available to purchase?




Hopefully when I get some more bodies in. I'm out right now...


----------

